# 1/12 scale?



## TC3racer14 (Dec 23, 2002)

Where is all the 1/12th scale racing gunna be this coming up carpet season?


----------



## Loony (Jan 31, 2005)

Portage [email protected] Hobby-sports
www.hobby-sports.com
click here for track picture


----------



## rcscrewz (Sep 15, 2004)

also at rcscrewz.com in livonia, mi


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

NORCAR and HOBBYTOWN at the "GATE" Cleveland Ohio! www.clevelandcarpetracing.com


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

Summit R/C Raceway in Ft. Wayne, IN.
Every Sunday afternoon.
www.summitrcraceway.com


----------



## Loony (Jan 31, 2005)

lots of nice choices


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*1:12 scale racing*

We'll be running 1:12's at Thunder Road in Gordonsville, VA. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------

